

Is there room for another Hacker News? - mikecurry

Just wondering, is there room for another hacker news type site, only a little more focused?
======
indiejade
Same idea, different slant:

<http://www.newmogul.com/>

The Internet is always evolving; probably something like 89 percent of the
Internet spends its time talking about how the other 11 percent evolves.

------
cmars232
Yes, especially if it's in a language other than English.

------
tokenadult
Electrons don't take up much space. Following websites takes TIME, however, so
it's up to users to decide how they like to use their time.

------
brk
Yes.

Go build it.

Post link when done.

Thx.

